# JACQUES IBERT L’AGE D'OR Sergey Kolesov - saxophone, Andrey Shibko - piano



## Sergey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Meh. A little dull. Kind of goes nowhere slowly. Very pretty though. Not the best I've heard from Ibert. That would be _Escales_. Horns, clarinets, oboes, trumpets. If you like saxophone, Debussy did a great piece you might want to check out:


----------

